
China’s Overrated Technocrats - metaphysics
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/07/04/chinas-overrated-technocrats-stem-engineering-xi-jinping/
======
tomohawk
> ... engineers raised with a strong ideology, whether Islamism or communism,
> can be among the most rigid of thinkers. Engineering is “more attractive to
> individuals seeking cognitive ‘closure’ and clear-cut answers as opposed to
> more open-ended sciences,” Gambetta and Hertog wrote. And that training
> seems to encourage the idea of a toolbox that can be applied to any problem,
> such as the application of Marxist ideas to society, producing the rigid
> cruelties of the Maoist era and the crushing of dissidents under Xi in the
> 2010s.

I doubt I'd ever vote for an engineer president. We've had 2 (Carter, Hoover)
and they've both been stinkers.

